# OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CAR SHOW



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our car shows for 2011 NEXT SHOW DATE SUNDAY SEPT 18TH 

DATES SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH 
NO SIRENS COMING IN OR OUT PLEASE
MUSIC BY








Trophies will be awarded FOR

1st, 2nd, 3rd, 

Bombs 30s, 40s, 50s, Og & STREET- Lowriders street & lowrider custom- Classic Trucks - Suv -trucks - imports-full-Luxury - street-luxury- - Motorcycles-HOT RODS Low rider bikes-Pedal Bike- Best Of Show Car - Best in show bike -Club Prticipation


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 24 2011, 11:21 AM~19949121
> *Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us  at our car shows for 2011
> 
> DATES JULY 17TH</span>, SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> ...


I'll be there along with a couple other members from the Houston Chapter.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice. I hope my current project is ready by the first date. You guys having anything closer to Whittier this year???


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 24 2011, 09:25 AM~19949136
> *I'll be there along with a couple other members from the Houston Chapter.
> *


 :0 :0 SEE YOU THERE... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Feb 24 2011, 01:13 PM~19949989
> *:0  :0  SEE YOU THERE... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 24 2011, 08:25 AM~19949136
> *I'll be there along with a couple other members from the Houston Chapter.
> *


DJLATIN coming to L.A.??? :run: :run: :run:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Feb 24 2011, 02:25 PM~19950491
> *DJLATIN coming to L.A.???  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


Yes sir. I'll be signing autographs. :happysad:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 24 2011, 12:28 PM~19950519
> *Yes sir.  I'll be signing autographs.  :happysad:
> *


HOW MUCH FOR PICS??? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Feb 24 2011, 02:42 PM~19950649
> *HOW MUCH FOR PICS??? :biggrin:
> *


For you my friend $29.95 + S/H :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 24 2011, 12:54 PM~19950730
> *For you my friend $29.95 + S/H  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Feb 24 2011, 10:01 AM~19949429
> *Nice. I hope my current project is ready by the first date. You guys having anything closer to Whittier this year???
> *


working on it :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our website. good luck
Old Memories


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 24 2011, 09:21 AM~19949121
> *Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us  at our car shows for 2011
> 
> DATES JULY 17TH, SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 24 2011, 06:55 PM~19954058
> *working on it  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 24 2011, 09:21 AM~19949121
> *Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us  at our car shows for 2011
> 
> DATES JULY 17TH, SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 24 2011, 09:21 AM~19949121
> *Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us  at our car shows for 2011
> 
> DATES JULY 17TH, SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 24 2011, 09:21 AM~19949121
> *Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us  at our car shows for 2011
> 
> DATES JULY 17TH, SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> ...


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Mar 2 2011, 11:39 AM~19997589
> *    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 24 2011, 09:21 AM~19949121
> *Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us  at our car shows for 2011
> 
> DATES JULY 17TH, SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> ...


  FLYER BY MONDAY


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 1 2011, 08:06 PM~19992843
> *
> *


vendor info call steve 323 282-2909 or frank 562 746-9609


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

flyer?


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 24 2011, 08:21 AM~19949121
> *Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us  at our car shows for 2011
> 
> DATES JULY 17TH, SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> ...


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 24 2011, 09:21 AM~19949121
> *Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us  at our car shows for 2011
> 
> DATES JULY 17TH, SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 24 2011, 09:21 AM~19949121
> *Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us  at our car shows for 2011
> 
> DATES JULY 17TH, SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> ...


SALUDOS TO THE HOMIES FROM OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE. FROM THOMAS...WE WILL BE THERE CARNALES TO SUPPORT!!! TTT


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## SSWRVIN (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sons_of_Soul_ELA_@Mar 8 2011, 09:31 PM~20047041
> *SALUDOS TO THE HOMIES FROM OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE. FROM THOMAS...WE WILL BE THERE CARNALES TO SUPPORT!!! TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 24 2011, 09:21 AM~19949121
> *Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us  at our car shows for 2011
> 
> DATES JULY 17TH, SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

MUSIC BY







FOR ALL YOUR GREAT SOUNDS :biggrin:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 11 2011, 07:51 PM~20071696
> *MUSIC BY
> 
> 
> ...


 *THANKS BROTHER*:thumbsup:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@Mar 11 2011, 10:53 PM~20073049
> *THANKS BROTHER:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@Mar 11 2011, 11:53 PM~20073049
> *THANKS BROTHER:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

*FLYER??????????* :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@Mar 13 2011, 05:53 PM~20082926
> *FLYER?????????? :biggrin:
> *


tomorrow


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 24 2011, 09:21 AM~19949121
> *Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us  at our car shows for 2011
> 
> DATES JULY 17TH, SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 14 2011, 09:08 PM~20092972
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :thumbsup: 

*TTT*


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Mar 15 2011, 08:36 AM~20095856
> *  :thumbsup:
> 
> TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AntiqueS CC (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AntiqueS CC_@Mar 15 2011, 08:33 PM~20101319
> *
> *


----------



## oldMemoriesLa (Feb 7, 2010)

*OLD MEMORIES LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE! *

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: uffin: :wave:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB ~ "SO CAL. CHAPTER" WILL BE THERE ! ! ! *


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

*POSTED YOUR EVENT ON MY WEB SITE
<img src=\'http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o222/djchente/lostmemoriesplaque-Copy.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
WWW.DJCHENTEMROG.COM*


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldMemoriesLa_@Mar 16 2011, 09:36 AM~20105416
> *OLD MEMORIES LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE!
> 
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  uffin:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 14 2011, 09:08 PM~20092972
> *
> 
> 
> ...












*To the Top ! ! ! *
 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 24 2011, 09:21 AM~19949121
> *Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us  at our car shows for 2011
> 
> DATES JULY 17TH, SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Mar 16 2011, 11:43 AM~20106219
> *REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB ~ "SO CAL. CHAPTER"  WILL BE THERE ! ! !
> *


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 14 2011, 09:08 PM~20092972
> *
> 
> 
> ...












*To the Top ! ! ! *
 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Mar 18 2011, 02:06 AM~20119641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 24 2011, 09:21 AM~19949121
> *Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us  at our car shows for 2011
> 
> DATES JULY 17TH, SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Mar 14 2011, 09:08 PM~20092972
> *
> 
> 
> ...










*To the Top ! ! ! *

See you there.


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

WE ARE CHANGING THE DATE FROM JULY 17TH TO ? NEW DATE WILL BE UP BY FRIDAY SORRY


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

NEW DATE JULY 24TH


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 24 2011, 09:21 AM~19949121
> *Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us  at our car shows for 2011
> 
> DATES  NEW DATE JULY 24TH,  SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> ...


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Mar 24 2011, 08:41 AM~20168389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

*Bump*


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

KINGS OF KINGS WILL BE THERE. :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Mar 24 2011, 10:49 PM~20175720
> *KINGS OF KINGS WILL BE THERE.  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 24 2011, 09:21 AM~19949121
> *Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us  at our car shows for 2011
> 
> DATES  NEW DATE JULY 24TH,  SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slimer_@Mar 28 2011, 07:21 AM~20199422
> *
> *


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

TO THE TOP MR FRANK :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bombmasters_@Apr 2 2011, 12:06 AM~20241094
> *TO THE TOP MR FRANK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

BIG RUBEN OLD MEMORIES SGV</span>


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *

See you there.


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

*<span style='font-family:Impact'>www.oldmemoriessgv.com*


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bombmasters_@Apr 10 2011, 10:56 PM~20308245
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'>www.oldmemoriessgv.com
> *


*
*


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin: we have a best in show bike trophy


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Apr 14 2011, 02:04 PM~20339109
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

_*See You Soon*_


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## CHUCH82REGAL (Apr 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Come and check out the Lowrider Nationals over $20,000.00 in cash prizes. Check out the website www.lowridernationals.com and get your Super Bowl style diamond ring and cash money.


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LRN818_@Apr 15 2011, 07:00 PM~20348637
> *Come and check out the Lowrider Nationals over $20,000.00 in cash prizes. Check out the website www.lowridernationals.com and get your Super Bowl style diamond ring and cash money.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 24 2011, 09:21 AM~19949121
> *Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us  at our car shows for 2011
> 
> DATES  NEW DATE JULY 24TH,  SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

To the Top for the Homies.


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 24 2011, 08:21 AM~19949121
> *Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us  at our car shows for 2011
> 
> DATES  NEW DATE JULY 24TH,  SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> ...



:wow:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! for the Homies. *
 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Apr 29 2011, 11:52 AM~20448073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 24 2011, 09:21 AM~19949121
> *Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us  at our car shows for 2011
> 
> DATES  NEW DATE JULY 24TH,  SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> ...


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

--------------------

My Feedback
Best of Friends Los Angeles stronger than ever and 100% drama free.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

FOR ALL YOUR CLASSIC CAR WORK AND LOWRIDER CAR WORK


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@May 3 2011, 10:29 PM~20480803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@May 3 2011, 07:03 PM~20479419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 24 2011, 09:21 AM~19949121
> *Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us  at our car shows for 2011
> 
> DATES  NEW DATE JULY 24TH,  SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 24 2011, 09:21 AM~19949121
> *Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us  at our car shows for 2011
> 
> DATES  NEW DATE JULY 24TH,  SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> ...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

To the Top for the Homies.


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

sounds like a good show :biggrin:


----------



## scionaras_xbclub (Apr 5, 2011)

booo, Put the Scion class back.


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scionaras_xbclub_@May 18 2011, 01:59 AM~20576299
> *booo, Put the Scion class back.
> *


IF WE GET 3 OR MORE


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 24 2011, 09:21 AM~19949121
> *Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us  at our car shows for 2011
> 
> DATES  NEW DATE JULY 24TH,  SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 24 2011, 09:21 AM~19949121
> *Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us  at our car shows for 2011
> 
> DATES  NEW DATE JULY 24TH,  SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

thanks Frank


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> :thumbsup:


yes


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

we will see you there


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

__


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our car shows for 2011
> 
> DATES  NEW DATE JULY 24TH, SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> NO SIRENS COMING IN OR OUT PLEASE
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


bigf said:


> Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our car shows for 2011
> 
> DATES  NEW DATE JULY 24TH, SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> NO SIRENS COMING IN OR OUT PLEASE
> ...


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

--


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

almost here


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:


oldmemoriesLACO said:


> almost here


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:thumbsdown:


bigf said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> :thumbsup:


 :rofl:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:h5:


bigf said:


> Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our car shows for 2011
> 
> DATES  NEW DATE JULY 24TH, SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> NO SIRENS COMING IN OR OUT PLEASE
> ...


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

bigf said:


> :h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

mrchevy said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

bigf said:


> :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Frank...buy me a shake!


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> Frank...buy me a shake!


 :rofl:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

MUSIC BY


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike​


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike ​


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

bigf said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

bigf said:


> Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our car shows for 2011
> 
> DATES NEW DATE JULY 24TH, SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> NO SIRENS COMING IN OR OUT PLEASE
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

SACRIDAH64 said:


> View attachment 326754


:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

i am charging up my siren for this one


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> i am charging up my siren for this one


 :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> i am charging up my siren for this one


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> MUSIC BY


 :thumbsup:


----------



## henry3rccsw (May 24, 2011)

T

T

T


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

henry3rccsw said:


> T
> 
> T
> 
> T


 :thumbsup:


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

bigf said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our car shows for 2011
> 
> DATES NEW DATE JULY 24TH, SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> NO SIRENS COMING IN OR OUT PLEASE
> ...


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our car shows for 2011
> 
> DATES NEW DATE JULY 24TH, SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> NO SIRENS COMING IN OR OUT PLEASE
> ...


about 19 days more :thumbsup:


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> about 19 days more :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

slimer said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our car shows for 2011
> 
> DATES NEW DATE JULY 24TH, SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> NO SIRENS COMING IN OR OUT PLEASE
> ...



12 more days :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

almost here franklin


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

bigf said:


> 12 more days :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

:thumbsup::rimshot:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

GOOD NEWS WE WILL BE RAFFLING A LOW RIDER BIKE


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

TEN MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

bigf said:


> GOOD NEWS WE WILL BE RAFFLING A LOW RIDER BIKE


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE... :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. said:


> ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE... :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

8 more days


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*
THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our car shows for 2011
> 
> DATES NEW DATE JULY 24TH, SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> NO SIRENS COMING IN OR OUT PLEASE
> ...


 5 more days :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: Bump to the top ! ! !


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> 5 more days :thumbsup:


* OLD MEMORIES CARS THAT ARE THERE DO NOT GET JUDGED*:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

bigf said:


> * OLD MEMORIES CARS THAT ARE THERE DO NOT GET JUDGED*:thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## koonmcs (Feb 19, 2007)

*Car show*

Classified car club will be there to support


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

koonmcs said:


> Classified car club will be there to support


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> ONE MORE DAY!!!!!!!!


 YES :thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

TTT for OLD MEMORIES


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> YES :thumbsup:


tomorrow


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

very good show..thanks Frank and Eastside

http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## AntiqueS CC (Feb 20, 2011)

Had a great time yesterday at the show. Special thanks to Frank and ***** and all the East Side Old Memories. Keep up the good work!
"AntiqueS CC"








:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> very good show..thanks Frank and Eastside
> 
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


 thanks paul for the nice pics:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks antiques cc :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

A BIG THANKS TO ALL WHO CAME DOWN TO SUPPORT :thumbsup: NEXT SHOW WILL BE SEPT 18 SAME PLACE:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

*OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CC CAR SHOW 9/18/11*

OUR NEXT SHOW DATE IS SEPT 18.2011 AT BOBS BIG BOYS ROLL IN TIME IS THE SAME & SO IS ENTRY :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

*OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CC CAR SHOW 9/18/11*


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

bigf said:


> Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our car shows for 2011
> 
> DATES SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> NO SIRENS COMING IN OR OUT PLEASE
> ...


:h5:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

we are checking on vender spots also we will be raffling a lowrider bike :thumbsup:


bigf said:


> THIS IS A NEW DATE SEPT 18TH


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

bigf said:


> A BIG THANKS TO ALL WHO CAME DOWN TO SUPPORT :thumbsup: NEXT SHOW WILL BE SEPT 18 SAME PLACE:thumbsup:


*REFLECTIONS So. CAL. Car Club had a great time an took home a trophy too. See you guys at the next one. *


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

bigf said:


>



*BUMP TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES ! ! ! * :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

Mr. Lo Lo said:


> *BUMP TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES ! ! ! *:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:
:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

see you soon


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

I can here the sounds of a good show coming up


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our car shows for 2011 NEXT SHOW DATE SUNDAY SEPT 18TH
> 
> DATES SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> NO SIRENS COMING IN OR OUT PLEASE
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

bigf said:


> I can here the sounds of a good show coming up


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

bigf said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

mrredchevy said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


BUMP TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES ! ! ! !


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT 4 old memories!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

lowdude13 said:


> TTT 4 old memories!!!!!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our car shows for 2011 NEXT SHOW DATE SUNDAY SEPT 18TH
> 
> DATES SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> NO SIRENS COMING IN OR OUT PLEASE
> ...


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Bump to the Top for the Homies.*


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our car shows for 2011 NEXT SHOW DATE SUNDAY SEPT 18TH
> 
> DATES SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> NO SIRENS COMING IN OR OUT PLEASE
> ...


 THREE WEEKS AWAY :thumbsup:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

almost here


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

TRUCK (EL CAMINO, BLAZERS, BOMB TRUCK) - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

bigf said:


> Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our car shows for 2011 NEXT SHOW DATE SUNDAY SEPT 18TH
> 
> DATES SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> NO SIRENS COMING IN OR OUT PLEASE
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

Mr. Lo Lo said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

bigf said:


> Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our car shows for 2011 NEXT SHOW DATE SUNDAY SEPT 18TH
> 
> DATES SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> NO SIRENS COMING IN OR OUT PLEASE
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

17 MORE DAYS


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

its almost


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

mrredchevy said:


> its almost


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

mrredchevy said:


> its almost


 14 more days


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

mrchevy said:


> 14 more days


 yes :thumbsup:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

no sirens coming in or out..can we use our sirens while we are there? :rofl:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> no sirens coming in or out..can we use our sirens while we are there? :rofl:


:inout::rofl:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

*9 more days* :wave:


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

8 more days


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

this sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

bigf said:


> this sunday :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

3 MORE DAYS


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

*OLD MEMORIES WHO ATTEND ARE NOT JUGDED *:thumbsup:
SO ALL THEM BOMBS COME DOWN


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our car shows for 2011 NEXT SHOW DATE SUNDAY SEPT 18TH
> 
> DATES SEPT 18TH, AND TOY DRIVE NOV 6TH
> NO SIRENS COMING IN OR OUT PLEASE
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

TWO MORE DAYS :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD SHOW 








YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> *OLD MEMORIES WHO ATTEND ARE NOT JUGDED *:thumbsup:
> SO ALL THEM BOMBS COME DOWN


tomorrow is the day :thumbsup:
roll in time from 7am to 11am


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

bigf said:


> tomorrow is the day :thumbsup:
> roll in time from 7am to 11am


:thumbsup:


----------

